# Java: Euklidischer Algoritmus



## Sneki (2. Nov 2015)

BITTE!!!!!!!
Brauche Hilfe!!!!
Ich weiss,das ist eine sehr einfache Aufgabe, aber ich komme gar nicht klar, ich bin in der Informatik ganz frisch! 

Aufgabe: Schreiben sie einen Euklidischen Algoritmus und erstellen Sie ein Java_Programm.

Das Prinzip des euklidischen Algorithmus wird auch gegenseitige Wechselwegnahme genannt. Eingangsgrößen sind zwei natürliche Zahlen a und b. Bei der Berechnung verfährt man nach Euklid wie folgt:
1. Setze m = a; n = b.
2. Ist m < n, so vertausche m und n.
3. Berechne r = m - n.
4. Setze m = n, n = r.
5. Ist r ungleich 0, so fahre fort mit Schritt 2.
Nach Ablauf des Verfahrens hat man mit m den ggT von a und b gefunden.

Wie soll ich diesen Algoritmus richtig schreiben?

Danke!!!!!!!!


----------



## VfL_Freak (2. Nov 2015)

https://www.google.de/search?q=java...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=z4I3Vt6FBMmBU7e1sbAK


----------

